# Les MacG d'or



## Bialès (25 Février 2003)

Dites-moi, que penseriez-vous d'organiser une grande soirée des macGs d'or?
avec un Jury, des nominés, et des catégories....

Reste à définir tout ça.

Je me demande si ça a déjà été fait.

Il va de soi que je serai le président du jury (non mais oh)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2003)

le meilleur floodeur ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



celui qui a la plus belle plume......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le plus présent sur les forums macG.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le plus prétentieux.................. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



celui qui a reponse à tous les problèmes .......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



celui qui a le plus de pseudo............; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je sens que certains vont tout rafler


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * 

Il va de soi que je serai le président du jury (non mais oh) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

comme dirait Finn


----------



## Bialès (25 Février 2003)

le plus râleur
le plus detesté
le plus beau (ça c'est forcément moi)
le plus respectueux des valeurs ancestrales des forums

Je pense qu'il faudra également un hommage aux disparus, Touba.fall, Gwenhiver...

Et enfin, une intervention impromptue des newbies, les intermitents des forums MacG.


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *
Je sens que certains vont tout rafler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Surtout si ce sont les mêmes qui font les stats


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * 
le plus beau (ça c'est forcément moi)

* 

[/QUOTE]

et ca continue


----------



## Jacen (25 Février 2003)

Celui qui a le plus bo desktop
Le switcher d'or


----------



## Bialès (25 Février 2003)

euh, non, mais je déconne...


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * euh, non, mais je déconne...  * 

[/QUOTE]

celui qui deconne le plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon j'arrete la


----------



## Luc G (25 Février 2003)

Pour les mordus des statistiques tordues
(ça doit être encore une mode qui vient des US, ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Amusez-vous à compter la longueur moyenne des sujets lancés. Par exemple Touba, avec les user's, il prend de l'avance,   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ce qui n'est que justice. Vous aurez les meilleurs lanceurs de sujets : ça aide quand même sur des forums.


----------



## alèm (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * le meilleur floodeur ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

céplumoi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (quoique le record tienne toujours)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *celui qui a la plus belle plume......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est Zarathoustra

l<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *e plus présent sur les forums macG.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est plus moi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *le plus prétentieux.................. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est moi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *celui qui a reponse à tous les problèmes .......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est plus Gwenhiver...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *celui qui a le plus de pseudo............; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est Gribouille  !!


----------



## alèm (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * le plus râleur* 

[/QUOTE]

J'azi des noms

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> *le plus detesté* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est moi !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (quoiqu'avec Sonnyboy, SMG et powerbook867, j'ai une sérieuse concurrence)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> *le plus beau (ça c'est forcément moi)* 

[/QUOTE]

non, c'est Maousse !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> *le plus respectueux des valeurs ancestrales des forums* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est Mackie (ou le Gognol) !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> *Je pense qu'il faudra également un hommage aux disparus, Touba.fall, Gwenhiver...* 

[/QUOTE]

Gwenhiver n'a pas disparu... il a même posté il y a quelques semaines...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> *Et enfin, une intervention impromptue des newbies, les intermitents des forums MacG.
* 

[/QUOTE]

ah oui... mais ça se fait rare en ce moment les nioubies...


----------



## abba zaba (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

ah oui... mais ça se fait rare en ce moment les nioubies...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Au nom de tous les nioubies, je tiens à m'insurger contre le manque de considération et le mépris total dont font preuve les autorités à notre égard.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et comme tout ce qui est rare est cher, merci de bien vouloir nous appeler "Chers nioubies"


----------



## aricosec (25 Février 2003)

pour les césars,TANPLAN pourrait nous concocter de magnifiques pancartes de vote ? avec des notes,ce festival de pancarte de toutes les couleurs serait un feu d'artifice,les gens viendrait de partout pour le voir,et le jour de la montée des marches,fier et imposant dans son frac fin 19e siecle ,un homme se detacherait du groupe,sachant déja qu'il avait gagné,les gens applaudirait a tout rompre !

bravo ARICOSEC ! ,bravo ARICOSEC !

plastchh , vlamm !

reveille toi l'arico


----------



## nato kino (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> *

bravo ARICOSEC ! ,bravo ARICOSEC !

* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bialès (25 Février 2003)

Mes amis, mes amis.

Il est temps de réunir un jury afin de choisir définitivement la formulation des nominations.

Je pense qu'un jury de 3 ou 5 personnes suffit.

Je vous prie des vous proposer.

Hop, je me propose!


----------



## bebert (25 Février 2003)

Et en plus il a l'air sérieux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je veux bien en être !


----------



## Mélissa d'ABAURD (25 Février 2003)

Oh oui !



moi j'aime bien les émissions à paillettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






moi je veux bien faire la présentatrice qui baffouille toujours un peut

dans le discours trop long pour elle et qui appèle les nomminés et qui nomme les invités qui nomment le nominé et lui remettre son trophée


----------



## nato kino (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> *

Je vous prie des vous proposer.

Hop, je me propose! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Zou !! Pas moi.


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2003)

Pourquoi pas !


----------



## Mélissa d'ABAURD (25 Février 2003)

Par contre pour le texte je ne sais pas, quelqu'un pourras me faire

le prompteur ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2003)

Je m'occupe déjà d'un Burger, mais je veux bien avoir plusieurs mandats, si l'on veut bien de moi


----------



## benjamin (25 Février 2003)

Il va de soi qu'en qualité de Responsable des forums, outre le titre de celui qui se la joue le plus, celui qui a la plus belle plume (merci alèm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), le poste de président du jury... _presque_ incorruptible me revient de droit.

Autre chose ?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2003)

J'ai droit à quelle catégorie moi?


----------



## Bialès (25 Février 2003)

Nous avons donc 4 jurés et une présentatrice.
Il nous manque un seul juré et c'est bon.

Zara, incorruptible,euh, comment dire, okn verra ça


----------



## krystof (25 Février 2003)

STOP ! Vous avez oublié le MacG d'honneur.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour celui qui va bientôt mourir


----------



## benjamin (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * Zara, incorruptible,euh, comment dire, okn verra ça  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, non, on ne verra pas. C'est tout vu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour Webo, on peut lancer une catégorie : meilleure utilisation des smileys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon, les plus beaux bans, ça marche aussi


----------



## Bialès (25 Février 2003)

Bon, finalement, on va dire que les candidatures sont fermées, la voix du président du jury comptera pour 2 en cas d'égalité.

Les 4 jurés sont :
Zarathoustra (président, il y tient tellement....)
Bébert
Melaure
Bialès

La présentatrice :
Mélissa d'Aubard.

merci à tous ces gens de m'envoyer un mail à biales@mac4ever.com pour me confirmer leur rôle et pour délibérer des nominations et des titres.


----------



## barbarella (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * 

La présentatrice :
Mélissa d'Aubard.


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mélissa d'ABAURD, comme : mais lis ça d'abord


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * Bon, finalement, on va dire que les candidatures sont fermées, la voix du président du jury comptera pour 2 en cas d'égalité.

Les 4 jurés sont :
Zarathoustra (président, il y tient tellement....)
Bébert
Melaure
Bialès

La présentatrice :
Mélissa d'Aubard.

merci à tous ces gens de m'envoyer un mail à biales@mac4ever.com pour me confirmer leur rôle et pour délibérer des nominations et des titres.
* 

[/QUOTE]

et moi je compte pour du beurre ???


----------



## Luc G (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

et moi je compte pour du beurre ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]Y en a qui doivent être contre le cumul des mandats  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









mais non pas des mandats-chèques


----------



## Bialès (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

et moi je compte pour du beurre ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Oups, j'ai mal lu....
Nous avons donc bien 5 jurés et le titre de président du jury ne sera qu'honorifique.
Envoie-moi un mail pour participer aux débats!

Désolé pour l'oubli


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2003)

et iChat ou AIM c'est pas plus simple pour les propositions et le débat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour plus d'info, voir ce que donne l'organisation du burger quizz


----------



## Bialès (25 Février 2003)

le prob c'est que pour iChat, il faut que tout le jury soit dessus.
Un petit mail pour prendre rendez-vous, c'est pas plus mal...


----------



## Luc G (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * pour plus d'info, voir ce que donne l'organisation du burger quizz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]































Arrête, Finn, il va falloir que j'appelle le SAMU pour me dénouer l'estomac


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * et iChat ou AIM c'est pas plus simple pour les propositions et le débat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour plus d'info, voir ce que donne l'organisation du burger quizz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

je confirme : ca donne en effet


----------



## aricosec (26 Février 2003)

et n'oublions pas le lot de consolation


----------



## Luc G (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * et n'oublions pas le lot de consolation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Et un plat de lentilles pour le Arico, un


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * le prob c'est que pour iChat, il faut que tout le jury soit dessus.
Un petit mail pour prendre rendez-vous, c'est pas plus mal...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Il faudrait que je me crée un compte AIM pour cela et qu'on prenne rendez-vous (pas ce soir je suis aux Gones du Mac ...)


----------



## maousse (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Il faudrait que je me crée un compte AIM pour cela et qu'on prenne rendez-vous (pas ce soir je suis aux Gones du Mac ...)  * 

[/QUOTE]En tout cas, on pourra t'attribuer le MacG d'Or de la plus belle marque de bronzage, avec ces lunettes de soleil que tu ne quittes jamais (tu veux les miennes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## iMax (26 Février 2003)

C'est pour ce soir ou pas ces MacG d'or ?
C'est quoi le nom du salon AIM utilisé ?


----------



## aricosec (26 Février 2003)

il faudrait un prix pour honorer le doyen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











de toute façon ce n'est pas moi


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * En tout cas, on pourra t'attribuer le MacG d'Or de la plus belle marque de bronzage, avec ces lunettes de soleil que tu ne quittes jamais (tu veux les miennes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'aime bien mes petites lunettes rondes ...


----------



## krystof (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> * C'est pour ce soir ou pas ces MacG d'or ?
C'est quoi le nom du salon AIM utilisé ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Les questions de ce genre sont uniquement réservées au sujet : BurgerQuizz sur MacG


----------



## bonpat (26 Février 2003)

Ils doivent être tout mouillé les membres du Jury, à force de s'embrasser, de se congratuler, de se lécher, de se baver dessus..
Sam dégoute ! une partouze d'escargots...


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Ils doivent être tout mouillé les membres du Jury, à force de s'embrasser, de se congratuler, de se lécher, de se baver dessus..
Sam dégoute ! une partouze d'escargots...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Quoi t'aime pas Mister Cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Jacky pour les fans) ? Bon ça fait un prétendant de moins dans nos délibérations ...


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Quoi t'aime pas Mister Cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Jacky pour les fans) ? Bon ça fait un prétendant de moins dans nos délibérations ...



















* 

[/QUOTE]

Le fachisme ne passera pas !!


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Le fachisme ne passera pas !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il y a 8000 inscrits, il faut faire un pré-tri ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Non je rigole te suras nominé pour chacun des MacGé d'or et récompensé comme Pascal Obispo  ...


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Il y a 8000 inscrits, il faut faire un pré-tri ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Non je rigole te suras nominé pour chacun des MacGé d'or et récompensé comme Pascal Obispo  ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il a été récompensé comment Pascal Obispo ? parceque ça peut m'intéresser...


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Il a été récompensé comment Pascal Obispo ? parceque ça peut m'intéresser...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben depuis qu'il a débuté sa carrière, il a toujours été nominé aux victoires de la musique ...


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Ben depuis qu'il a débuté sa carrière, il a toujours été nominé aux victoires de la musique ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est du pipeau vot'truc. Vous votez quand ??


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
C'est du pipeau vot'truc. Vous votez quand ??   * 

[/QUOTE]

et bien, on attend toujours....


----------



## aricosec (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

et bien, on attend toujours.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

en somme une histoire de charlatans


----------



## krystof (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

et bien, on attend toujours.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Y en a qui sont morts comme ça


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Y en a qui sont morts comme ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

A attendre l'herbe qui pousse, le boeuf meurt de faim.


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

et bien, on attend toujours.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Quand le président du Jury lancera les nominations ... Enfin déjà faudrait être sur de qui est le président ...


----------



## bebert (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

A attendre l'herbe qui pousse, le boeuf meurt de faim. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je commence à avoir des pellicules sur mon smoking !


----------



## krystof (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Quand le président du Jury lancera les nominations ... Enfin déjà faudrait être sur de qui est le président ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Faut coucher pour être nominé


----------



## Luc G (27 Février 2003)

De toutes façons, pour l'heure, c'est plutôt : le forum des Macg dort.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La patience est une grande vertu


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * De toutes façons, pour l'heure, c'est plutôt : le forum des Macg dort.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Pas tant que ça, mais l'oisiveté et la digression prennent le dessus


----------



## Bialès (27 Février 2003)

Ben j'attends que le président et la présentatrice m'envoie un mail pour commencer les délibérations....

Je sens qu'on va faire sans eux si demain j'ai rien reçu!
ça arrive, ça arrive, faites chauffer les smokings!


----------



## Foguenne (27 Février 2003)

C'est quand la grande soirée ?


----------



## aricosec (27 Février 2003)

bon ça suffit comme ça, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,il est temps de lancer le mot d'ordre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*  " A LA GREVE.....  !! "*


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * ça arrive, ça arrive, faites chauffer les smokings!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Dans la catégorie plus mauvais Jury pour distribuer les MacG d'or, les nominés sont :
escargot n°1
escargot n°2
escargot n°3
escargot n°4
escargot n°5

Sluuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrpppppp !!!!

- tu fais quoi dans la vie ?
- rien je suis membre du jury MacG d'or


----------



## bebert (27 Février 2003)

Je propose de faire cessession (c'est comme ça que ça s'écrit ?) !
Je proclame la création d'un nouvelle remise : *La nuit des MacG d'or Extreme* !
Avec une vitesse de remise 10 trophées à la minute ! Des volontaires ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * C'est quand la grande soirée ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pire que le BurgerQuizz votre truc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les soirees de gala se font generalement le samedi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vous avez pense aux cartons d'invitation ? et aux petit four ? etc...

Allez deseperez pas dans 1 mois ca devrait etre bon


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Je propose de faire cessession (c'est comme ça que ça s'écrit ?) !
Je proclame la création d'un nouvelle remise : La nuit des MacG d'or Extreme !
Avec une vitesse de remise 10 trophées à la minute ! Des volontaires ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi je propose une catégorie spéciale Hot MacG d'Or...


----------



## bonpat (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 
vous avez pense aux petits fours ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Il y aura des escargots ?


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Il y aura des escargots ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca fait longtemps qu'ils se sont barré les escargots ...


----------



## aricosec (27 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Il y aura des escargots ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ont sais pas ,mais apparemment la farce est déja prête :


----------



## Sir (27 Février 2003)

Alors on connait les nomines???


----------



## aricosec (28 Février 2003)

quelques nominées en attente


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * quelques nominées en attente  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est SMG a gauche ?


----------



## melaure (28 Février 2003)

Le vainqueur :


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * bon ça suffit comme ça, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,il est temps de lancer le mot d'ordre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  " A LA GREVE.....  !! " * 

[/QUOTE]






C'est vrai çà : on commence quand ?
Faut s'y mettre un peu Bialès !


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

C'est vrai çà : on commence quand ?
Faut s'y mettre un peu Bialès ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai renversé tout mon café en voyant qu'il y avait un nouveau post sur ce thread.
J'ai cru être dans  un cimetière et voir une tombe se soulever.


----------



## Bialès (4 Mars 2003)

Oh la, mais je vous trouve bien préssé les gars....
N'oubliez pas que MacG est un site suisse (je plaisante, bien sûr, MacG est un site francophone).

Alors
Les catégories sont :

- le meilleur floodeur
- la plus belle plume
- le plus aimé
- le plus détesté
- le plus respectueux des valeurs ancestrales des forums
- le plus prétentieux
- le plus raleur
- le plus technique
- le meilleur site mac franccophone étranger (=non MacG)

Des césars d'honneur seront attribués au Big Lebowski, à Alèm et à Gwenhiver.

Un hommage sera fait à Touba.fall

Les nioubies (moins de 50 posts) pourront intervenir de manière impromptue.

Les jurés ont jusqu'à demain minuit pour me faire parvenir  *en privé* 5 noms dans chaque catégorie.
Les 4 noms les plus fréquemment cités seront les nominés, le plus fréquemment cité sera le vainqueur.
En cas d'égalité, la décision sera prise équitablement par moi-même (pour les pots de vin, possibilité de négociation).

Je rappelle les jurés :
Finn_Atlas
Bébert
Melaure
Zarathoustra
Moi-même.

Bonne chance à tous.


----------



## Bialès (4 Mars 2003)

Les résultats seront données mercredi soir à 20h00, soit dans un salon iChat, soit sur les forums.


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * Les résultats seront données mercredi soir à 20h00, soit dans un salon iChat, soit sur les forums.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Mercredi y'a deja le BurgerQuizz MacG, vous pourrez donner les resultats en aperitif comme ca


----------



## Bialès (4 Mars 2003)

ça marche!


----------



## aricosec (4 Mars 2003)

je rappelle aux jurés que les caisses de chateau lafitte et chateau petrus sont  partis,malheureusement ils ne les recevrons pas avant le vote,je m'en excuse,le transporteur ayant beaucoup de boulot,mais qu'ils aient confiance en moi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











si ! si ! si ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> *
Les catégories sont :

- le plus détesté
* 

[/QUOTE]

Hum hum, on risque pas de vexer le gagnant et les nominés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> *
Les jurés ont jusqu'à demain minuit pour me faire parvenir  en privé 5 noms dans chaque catégorie.
Les 4 noms les plus fréquemment cités seront les nominés, le plus fréquemment cité sera le vainqueur .
* 

[/QUOTE]  

Pour les nominations ok. Par contre, pour celui ou celle qui obtient le prix ou la palme ou je ne sais quoi...ah oui un macG d'or, ne serait-il pas mieux de laisser voter les gens du forum dans un sondage prévu à cet effet ?

M'enfin ce que j'en dis....

je prépare mes nominés et je t'envoie çà Bialès


----------



## pem (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> *Les nioubies (moins de 50 posts) pourront intervenir de manière impromptue.* 

[/QUOTE]

Vous pourriez pas étendre la limite à 100 posts ?

 <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> *pour les pots de vin, possibilité de négociation* 

[/QUOTE]

Je croyais que le château-Laffitte était parti ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








J'ai le droit au Macgé d'or de la plus mauvaise blague !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est bon je m'en vais...


----------



## Bialès (4 Mars 2003)

la responsabilité doit être laissée à un jury composée de connaisseurs....
donc, pas de sondage

Pour le plus détesté, non, je ne pense pas que ça le vexera, vraiment pas.


----------



## Bialès (4 Mars 2003)

Attention, attention.

Changement de programme.

Seuls les nominés seront annoncés mercredi soir dans les forums.

Les vainqueurs seront annoncés le lendemain jeudi, afin que les nominés puissent être prévenus et assistent à la soirée (enfin, dans la mesure du possible).

Voilà voilà....


----------



## bebert (4 Mars 2003)

On peut mettre un "honoré" dans la liste des nominés ?


----------



## ELZOBI (4 Mars 2003)

Est ce qu'il y aura un Macgé d'honneur ?

Du style pour service rendu...


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2003)

Très bien, je vais réfléchir à tous cela ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2003)

Finn, Bébert, Melaure, Zara, Moi-même, je vous aime.


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * Attention, attention.

Changement de programme.

Seuls les nominés seront annoncés mercredi soir dans les forums.

Les vainqueurs seront annoncés le lendemain jeudi, afin que les nominés puissent être prévenus et assistent à la soirée (enfin, dans la mesure du possible).

Voilà voilà....  * 

[/QUOTE]

On pourrait repousser les votes à la mi-mars avec résultats annoncés le 15 juin. 
Juste que ça m'arrange


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ELZOBI:</font><hr /> * Est ce qu'il y aura un Macgé d'honneur ?

Du style pour service rendu...   * 

[/QUOTE]

possible si tu m'achette un G4


----------



## Luc G (4 Mars 2003)

J'espère que vous pensez aux administrateurs pour les MacGé d'honneur, parce que, sans admins...


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2003)

les prix d'honneur sont souvent la pour couronné une longue carriere


----------



## krystof (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * Pour le plus détesté, non, je ne pense pas que ça le vexera, vraiment pas.  * 

[/QUOTE]






 Si c'est moi, je casse tout, je revend mon mac et j'achète un PC


----------



## ELZOBI (4 Mars 2003)

C'est de toute façon ce que tu as de mieux à faire...


----------



## krystof (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ELZOBI:</font><hr /> * C'est de toute façon ce que tu as de mieux à faire...   * 

[/QUOTE]

par contre, tu as l'air bien partis pour la catégorie du plus détesté (même en 8 posts)


----------



## ELZOBI (4 Mars 2003)

Je suis non partant.


----------



## krystof (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ELZOBI:</font><hr /> * Je suis non partant.

* 

[/QUOTE]

Looser


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ELZOBI:</font><hr /> * Je suis non partant.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Faux départ ?


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

On pourrait repousser les votes à la mi-mars avec résultats annoncés le 15 juin. 
Juste que ça m'arrange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis d'accord avec toi bonpat rien ne presse


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2003)

Bon je viens d'envoyer mes nominations. Il est désormais trop tard pour les caisses de champagne et autre pot de vin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Celà dit, j'aime bien me faire caresser dans le sens du poil....


----------



## melaure (5 Mars 2003)

Idem pour moi ! Trop tard pour me corrompre ...


----------



## nato kino (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

je revend mon mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ckoi Ckoi Ckoi ?


----------



## ELZOBI (5 Mars 2003)

C'est un MAC intosh...les plus rares...


----------



## krystof (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ELZOBI:</font><hr /> * C'est un MAC intosh...les plus rares...   * 

[/QUOTE]






 Nomination pour la catégorie du meilleur jeu de mots


----------



## alèm (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * Des césars d'honneur seront attribués au Big Lebowski, à Alèm et à Gwenhiver.

Un hommage sera fait à Touba.fall* 

[/QUOTE]






touba quoi !!


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2003)

et les nominés sont ...


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * et les nominés sont ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Attends je mets le feu plus fort sous la casserole; les escargots vont sortir...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Mars 2003)

Dis Bonpat t'as l'intention d'avoir ton nom écrit partout sur tous les sujets ou tu as vraiment un truc interessant à dire à chaque fois ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je sais que tu te sens seul le soir mais là pffffffffff


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Dis Bonpat t'as l'intention d'avoir ton nom écrit partout sur tous les sujets ou tu as vraiment un truc interessant à dire à chaque fois ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je sais que tu te sens seul le soir mais là pffffffffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Au fond t'as raison, je vais arréter d'écrire...


----------



## barbarella (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Au fond t'as raison, je vais arréter d'écrire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

t'laisse pas aller


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (5 Mars 2003)

Biales est membre du juris ? Un vendeur de stylo bic ? bouuuuh


----------



## melaure (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * Biales est membre du juris ? Un vendeur de stylo bic ? bouuuuh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

il n'a pas besoin de sa marchandise ... son Mac suffira.


----------



## bebert (5 Mars 2003)

On pourrait renomer les MacG d'Or ? Ça fait ringard !
Il y a les Césars, les Oscars Je dirais euuuuuh, les Ringards !


----------



## Luc G (5 Mars 2003)

A certaines heures, ce serait parfois les hagards.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(valable aussi pour ceux qui viennent de voir griller leur disque dur plein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Bialès (5 Mars 2003)

patience, patience, les résultats, ce soir à 20h.

(Zara ne m'a toujours  pas envoyé son vote...)


----------



## melaure (5 Mars 2003)

Zara pas ? Zara en grêve ?


----------



## Bialès (5 Mars 2003)

euh, pour cause de pas forcément le temps à 20h, les nominations ne seront annoncées qu'à 21h.

A ce soir


----------



## melaure (5 Mars 2003)

Oulà j'espère que ce ne va pas être reporté comme les preuves du clonage humain ...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> *
A ce soir  * 

[/QUOTE]

tout a fait d'accord. a ce soir.


----------



## Bialès (6 Mars 2003)

Dans la catégorie "Meilleur floodeur", les nominés pour le MacG d'Or sont :

-Alèm
-Barabarella
-MacInside
-[MGZ Slug]
-'tanplan


----------



## Bialès (6 Mars 2003)

Dans la catégorie "Le plus technique", les nominés pour le MacG d'Or sont :

- FabienR
- Grenoble
- Gwenhiver
- Huexley
- [MGZ Toine]


----------



## Bialès (6 Mars 2003)

Dans la catégorie "Le plus râleur", les nominés pour le MacG d'Or sont :

- Amok
- Didier Guillon
- Globalcut
- Melaure
- Powerbook867


----------



## macinside (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * Dans la catégorie "Meilleur floodeur", les nominés pour le MacG d'Or sont :

-Alèm
-Barabarella
-MacInside
-[MGZ Slug]
-'tanplan  * 

[/QUOTE]

ça commence deja bien


----------



## Bialès (6 Mars 2003)

Dans la catégorie "le plus prétentieux", les nominés pour le MacG d'Or sont :

- Alèm
- Decus
- Gribouille
- Maousse
- Petit Scarabée


----------



## ficelle (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * 
- Powerbook867  * 

[/QUOTE]

pfffffff... merite pas les honneurs celui là, il n'existe meme plus !
n'est ce pas hugo !


----------



## Bialès (6 Mars 2003)

Dans la catégorie "le plus respectueux des valeurs ancestrales des forums", les nominés pour le MacG d'Or sont :

- Le Gognol
- Veejee
- WebOlivier
- Yama
- Zarathoustra


----------



## ficelle (6 Mars 2003)

c'est tout ?!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * Dans la catégorie "Meilleur floodeur", les nominés pour le MacG d'Or sont :

-Barabarella

* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne connaissais pas de Barabarella ...


----------



## Bialès (6 Mars 2003)

Dans la catégorie "le plus detesté", les nominés pour le MacG d'Or sont :

- Bonpat
- Gribouille
- Powerbook867
- SirMacGregot
- Sonnyboy


----------



## Bialès (6 Mars 2003)

Dans la catégorie "la plus belle plume", les nominés pour le MacG d'Or sont :

- Barbarella
- DocEvil
- LucG
- MiniMe
- Zarathoustra


----------



## Bialès (6 Mars 2003)

Dans la catégorie "le plus aimé", les nominés pour le MacG d'Or sont :

- BenR
- Ficelle
- [MGZ] Slug
- MiniMe
- The Big Lebowski


----------



## Bialès (6 Mars 2003)

à demain pour les remises de prix.

Je pense vers 18h.

Bonne chance à tous!


----------



## melaure (6 Mars 2003)

Je n'ai pas voté pour des membres du Jury et je trouve anormal que certains l'aient fait ... Ce n'est pas fair-play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un juré ne peut pas être nominé


----------



## Sir (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * Dans la catégorie "le plus detesté", les nominés pour le MacG d'Or sont :

- Bonpat
- Gribouille
- Powerbook867
- SirMacGregor* 
- Sonnyboy  [/b] 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nato kino (6 Mars 2003)

C'est  *TRUQUÉ*  !!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pépé Arico n'est pas cité une seule fois !! Les jurés ont été achetés !!


----------



## krystof (6 Mars 2003)

Putain, j'ai acheté un costard pour rien


----------



## nato kino (6 Mars 2003)

_HOOOOOoooooooouuuuuuuuuuu !!_


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * Dans la catégorie "Le plus râleur", les nominés pour le MacG d'Or sont :

- Amok
- Didier Guillon
- Globalcut
- Melaure
- Powerbook867  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est quoi ce bordel??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



qui est-ce qui ma nominé??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pas de bol car là j'ai envie de raler, mais je rale que quand c'est necessaire. 
J'ai envie de raler parcequ'AIM nous a planté le salon du BurgerQuizz MacG et que la partie semble tres compromise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais sinon j'ai pas l'habitude de raler.


----------



## Luc G (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Putain, j'ai acheté un costard pour rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme ça, t'as une veste en prime, ça peut servir, c'est pas encore l'été  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis pense aux nominés qui vont prendre une déculottée au final : mieux vaut rester couvert.


----------



## nato kino (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 


Mais sinon j'ai pas l'habitude de raler.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu l'as pas encore ton MacG d'or, t'es que nominé pour l'instant...


----------



## nato kino (6 Mars 2003)

Un MacG... pour Ri-co !!

    Un MacG... pour Ri-co !!

Un MacG... pour Ri-co !!

    Un MacG... pour Ri-co !!

Un MacG... pour Ri-co !!

    Un MacG... pour Ri-co !!

Un MacG... pour Ri-co !!

    Un MacG... pour Ri-co !!

Un MacG... pour Ri-co !!

    Un MacG... pour Ri-co !!

Un MacG... pour Ri-co !!

    Un MacG... pour Ri-co !!


----------



## RV (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Putain, j'ai acheté un costard pour rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
un peu tard pour polochonner


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr />* Dans la catégorie "la plus belle plume", les nominés pour le MacG d'Or sont :

- Barbarella
- DocEvil
- LucG
- MiniMe
- Zarathoustra*

[/QUOTE]

Bien, tout se déroule désormais comme je l'avais prévu. Ma nomination dans cette catégorie semblait inévitable (ce dont, curieusement, je ne tire aucune gloire). Mes sympathiques adversaires peuvent se réjouir : il ne fait aucun doute que l'un d'eux l'emportera. Je l'en félicite par avance. Pour moi, si j'ai gagné quelque amitié au cours des pages de ce forum, je m'estime satisfait.

D'ores et déjà, je dédie ma victoire ou ma défaite à Jean-Michel, Paul et Nicolas qui, par des chemins divers, font de mon monde un monde un peu meilleur. Finalement, il y avait bien une équipe-sans-qui...


----------



## Luc G (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Un MacG... pour Ri-co !!
* 

[/QUOTE]

Absolument, je suis consterné.

Ceci étant, confiant dans l'honnêteté foncière du jury qui ne s'est pas laissé corrompre par le dit Arico, je pense que le mieux serait qu'il me fasse parvenir les bouteilles envoyées par le Arico afin que je puisse noyer mon chagrin dans une bibine à la hauteur.

Ce serait faire d'une pierre deux coups : d'une part me consoler ; d'autre part, démontrer à la foule l'incorruptibilité foncière du jury qui, j'en suis sûr, ne s'abaisserait même pas à humer le bouchon des envois douteux (et néammoins gouteux) du Arico.


----------



## Bialès (6 Mars 2003)

voyons, voyons, nous savons bien que l'ami Rico est hors compétition....

Par contre, il mérite, c'est vrai, un MacG d'honneur.

Désolé de l'oubli


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Tu l'as pas encore ton MacG d'or, t'es que nominé pour l'instant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

encore une chance


----------



## nato kino (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * voyons, voyons, nous savons bien que l'ami Rico est hors compétition....

Par contre, il mérite, c'est vrai, un MacG d'honneur.

Désolé de l'oubli  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Aaaaah, quand même !!


----------



## nato kino (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Aaaaah, quand même !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Rico, les bouteilles, c'est par ici !!


----------



## melaure (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

encore une chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais ce n'est pas encore perdu !!!


----------



## nato kino (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Rico, les bouteilles, c'est par ici !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne suis pas chien, je partagerai avec LucG...


----------



## Luc G (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * voyons, voyons, nous savons bien que l'ami Rico est hors compétition....

Par contre, il mérite, c'est vrai, un MacG d'honneur.

Désolé de l'oubli  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Dans ce cas, pas besoin de me consoler. Par contre, ça se fête : vous pouvez quand même envoyer les bouteilles.


----------



## nato kino (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Dans ce cas, pas besoin de me consoler. Par contre, ça se fête : vous pouvez quand même envoyer les bouteilles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

OUI !! On attend les Clos Vougeot !!


----------



## benjamin (6 Mars 2003)

Désolé, j'ai passé deux semaines horriblement chargées et ai donc raté les catégorisations - on aurait pu en faire plus - (je laisse cela aux adeptes masqués de Kant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et les votes.
J'assisterai cependant demain à la remise des prix, plus impartial que jamais


----------



## nato kino (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * 
J'assisterai cependant demain à la remise des prix, plus impartial que jamais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as raison. Ëtre juge et partie, c'est pas tous les jours Hollywood...


----------



## melaure (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

T'as raison. Ëtre juge et partie, c'est pas tous les jours Hollywood... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien pour cela que j'ai précisé que je ne votais pas pour des membres du Jury ! Autant demander à Saddam de rédiger la résolution 1442 de l'ONU ...


----------



## benR (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * Dans la catégorie "le plus aimé", les nominés pour le MacG d'Or sont :

- BenR
- Ficelle
- [MGZ] Slug
- MiniMe
- The Big Lebowski  * 

[/QUOTE]

ca fait déjà bien plaisir !
(je passais juste dans le coin, et je vois ça, moi...)

alors, pour cette nomination, je tiens à remercier mon TiBook et ma connexion haut débit, sans qui rien n'aurait été possible.


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benR:</font><hr /> * 

alors, pour cette nomination, je tiens à remercier mon TiBook et ma connexion haut débit, sans qui rien n'aurait été possible.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Quand on veut vraiment, on peut y arriver avec un LC !


----------



## gribouille (6 Mars 2003)

Bon moi je viendrais pas les chercher au cas ou je gagnerais dans les deux catégories où je suis nommé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 par contre si il y en a un ou les deux, je vous prierais de le(s) offrir de ma part à BENGIUILLI avec ce petit mot : "en seouvenir de ce cher gribouille qu'il aime tant".

De même si vou pouviez reproduire les prix si je les reçois, en plus petits sous forme de porte clés (ça côute pas cher) donnez lui aussi ces petites fioritures qui feront de très bon "Princes Albert" qu'il pourras arborer fièrement en ayant une petite pensée pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




UN PETIT CADEAU çA FAIT TOUJOURS PLAISIR hin hin hin hin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













MOUAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## maousse (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaureat68040:</font><hr /> * 

Quand on veut vraiment, on peut y arriver avec un LC !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ben... pas vraiment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ceci juste pour justifier ma présence parmi les nommés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )

Merci à mon ibook aussi, c'est le plus bel ordinateur du monde (j'en remets une couche .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

[edit]melaure, le forum n'aime pas quand on cite ton nick avec un "@" dedans... m'oblige à éditer, j'aime pas ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/edit]
[edit 2] décidement, je ne te citerai plus jamais ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 [/edit2]


----------



## barbarella (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * Dans la catégorie "Meilleur floodeur", les nominés pour le MacG d'Or sont :

-Alèm
-Barabarella
-MacInside
-[MGZ Slug]
-'tanplan  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ohlala, je suis mal,


----------



## barbarella (6 Mars 2003)

C'est vrai quoi


----------



## barbarella (6 Mars 2003)

c'est pas bien vu


----------



## melaure (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> *
[edit]melaure, le forum n'aime pas quand ton cite ton nick avec un "@" dedans... m'oblige à éditer, j'aime pas ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [/edit]
[edit 2] décidement, je ne te citerai plus jamais ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 [/edit2] * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est mon login Jurassic Mac et il n'a embêté personne jusque là. Je ne l'utiliserais plus dans le bar ...


----------



## barbarella (6 Mars 2003)

maintenant, je vais poster en cachette


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mars 2003)

Bon bravo aux nominés et je tiens à dire que je suis désolé si mes nominations ont pu oublier quelques personnes.....je suis quand même assez nouveau et il n'a pas été facile de décider des meilleurs techniciens ni du plus détesté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai voté en mon âme et conscience et puis je.....

et puis non rien. Zut flute et crotte : j'ai pas à me justifier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pour les remises de prix, je ne serais pas des votres puisque je pars demain soir et je vais vous laisser jusqu'à dimanche, voire lundi où je viendrai faire mon discours pour féliciter les vainqueurs.

Voilà voilà


----------



## barbarella (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * Dans la catégorie "la plus belle plume", les nominés pour le MacG d'Or sont :

- Barbarella
- DocEvil
- LucG
- MiniMe
- Zarathoustra  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je prépare un discours pour demain, bref, concis, sobre en un mot. 

Je dois dire que je suis très flattée, comptez sur moi pour vous régaler de mes mots, ceci n'est qu'un début, attendez vous à une suite luxuriante et intarissable


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * Dans la catégorie "le plus prétentieux", les nominés pour le MacG d'Or sont :

- Alèm
- Decus
- Gribouille
- Maousse
- Petit Scarabée  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ouah je viens de découvrir ce sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est dommage que Biales soit hors concours, parce qu'à ce que j'en ai entendu aux AES auxquelles j'ai participé, il aurait pu avoir ce trophée à vie


----------



## melaure (6 Mars 2003)

Sur que Bialès pouvait se décerner tous les trophées mais pourquoi voter alors ?


----------



## benjamin (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je prépare un discours pour demain, bref, concis, sobre en un mot. 

Je dois dire que je suis très flattée, comptez sur moi pour vous régaler de mes mots, ceci n'est qu'un début, attendez vous à une suite luxuriante et intarissable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

À ce sujet, quel que soit le résultat, je tiens par avance à remercier Xavier De Gaulle qui, en plus de m'avoir fait aimer Britten (obligé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), a forgé mon style ; et aussi toutes les muses que j'ai aimées et qui ont contribué à ce développement écrit (combien de lettres lyriques et passionnées relues aujourd'hui avec plaisir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Bialès (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

C'est dommage que Biales soit hors concours, parce qu'à ce que j'en ai entendu aux AES auxquelles j'ai participé, il aurait pu avoir ce trophée à vie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah oui?
Balance, balance!

Faut pas être vexé petit scarabée, c'est pour rire, on va pas metttre les gens vraiment prétentieux dans cette liste, cons comme ils sont, ils le prendraient mal....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * 

Ah oui?
Balance, balance!

Faut pas être vexé petit scarabée, c'est pour rire, on va pas metttre les gens vraiment prétentieux dans cette liste, cons comme ils sont, ils le prendraient mal....



* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu veux dire comme pour les organisateurs fantômes d'AES qui n'ont pas aimés qu'on leur dise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Désolé je ne voulais pas blesser sa sainteté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi aussi c'était pour rire, sinon j'aurais insulté comme toi


----------



## Bialès (6 Mars 2003)

Ouh là, ça commence à mal tourner....

Euh, j'ai insulté personne.

et ou as-tu vu que je n'ai pas aimé qu'on me dise que je ne suis pas venu à l'AES lyonnaise (même si je me suis déjà expliqué/excusé)?

Bon, je sens que ça t'a vexé, désolé, je ne te trouve pas du tout prétentieux, c'était vraiment pour rire, et d'ailleurs, je ne suis pas le seul juré.

Je me suis mal exprimé dans mon message?
J'ai oublié un smiley?

Je ne voulais être agressif nulle part.


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2003)

j'ai rien compris...

nan mais j'vous jure... 

mais c'est que j'ai une vie à côté moah !!

et même une autre à côté de celle que j'ai à côté !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ficelle, j'essaye de te ramener un truc vendredi, t'as un congélo ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




où-j'ai mis la glacière moah ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quelqu'un saurait où je peux me trouver une bouteille de chablis Chateau Grenouille(s) sur Paris ??  c'est pour un cadeau !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et une autre en Chablis Vaillons de chez Jean Collet (un bon gars !) ?

merci de vos réponses !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quoi c'est pas le bon sujet ???


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2003)

euh...

ya toujours  ça mais je suis parfois dubitatif envers ses productions...


----------



## nato kino (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
C'est dommage que Biales soit hors concours, parce qu'à ce que j'en ai entendu aux AES auxquelles j'ai participé, il aurait pu avoir ce trophée à vie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Aaaah les "on-dit"... Ça vous torche une réputation en un rien de temps !!


----------



## aricosec (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Rico, les bouteilles, c'est par ici !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

je crois qu'il nous faudra les liquider en petit comité,pour cette messe du nectar de la vigne,je donnerais les nominés dans huit jours,le temps de trouver un endroit digne de tous.












j'aurais voulu etre nominé pour les threads qui dure le plus longtemps,là j'aurai eu une chance,et pour le technique matériel,si au moins vous aviez acheté des PC, m'enfin personne n'est parfait,et donc vous êtes pardonnés.

nonnn ! pas la têeete.............!


----------



## krystof (6 Mars 2003)

Et le vote du public....on s'en fout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Promis, je ne voterai pas pour moi-même


----------



## ELZOBI (6 Mars 2003)

Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Luc G (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *





 Et le vote du public....on s'en fout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est réservé aux professionnels de la profession.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Mars 2003)

Moi ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'il y ait des personnes qui osent se mesurer à des membres de la MacGameZone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 L'espoir fait vivre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... D'ailleurs il devrait y avoir un de nos membres dans chaque catégorie... Ah il y aurait un nominé supplémentaire pour le MacG du plus prétentieux? Qui dooonc?


----------



## KARL40 (6 Mars 2003)

Elections, piège à cons !!!


----------



## krystof (6 Mars 2003)

Je rappelle que le passage par l'isoloir est obligatoire avant de s'exprimer


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Elections, piège à cons !!!







* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## KARL40 (6 Mars 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> *











* 

[/QUOTE]

Salut à toi, oh mon frère


----------



## KARL40 (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 
Salut à toi, oh mon frère
* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mars 2003)

_changement de titre du sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mars 2003)

Les jurys se rebellent également !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les intermittents du spectacle débarquent ce soir faites gaffe


----------



## melaure (6 Mars 2003)

Il ne reste plus qu'a fermer le sujet ...


----------



## ELZOBI (6 Mars 2003)

Bof, rien de bien méchant, ça passe avec l'age ce genre de délire +/- nihilistes...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Il ne reste plus qu'a fermer le sujet ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est ca que tu veux faire?


----------



## KARL40 (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Il ne reste plus qu'a fermer le sujet ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bah non !

Il faut bien que les "oubliés" du palmares contestent !!


----------



## KARL40 (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ELZOBI:</font><hr /> * Bof, rien de bien méchant, ça passe avec l'age ce genre de délire +/- nihilistes...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Pour rester courtois, une petite citation :

"La bave du crapaud n'atteint pas la blanche colombe"


----------



## bateman (6 Mars 2003)

m'en fous à voter &gt; démocratie rules, pays réel addict.


----------



## melaure (6 Mars 2003)

Révoluçion !


----------



## KARL40 (7 Mars 2003)

Les résultats sont attendus .....


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mars 2003)

mouais....


----------



## melaure (7 Mars 2003)

C'est un peu osé ...


----------



## KARL40 (7 Mars 2003)

Non non, ce n'est pas osé ! Cela arrive tous les jours !


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr />            

[/QUOTE]

tout dans la finesse


----------



## krystof (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * C'est un peu osé ... 




* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis d'accord. Pour la tasse de café, ce n'est pas le bon sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est  ici  que ça se passe


----------



## ELZOBI (7 Mars 2003)

Y va arreter avec ses tasses de café lui ???


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mars 2003)

J'ai pas tout suivi, c'est quand le résultat ?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * J'ai pas tout suivi, c'est quand le résultat ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je sais pas et je veux pas savoir


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *  mouais....  * 

[/QUOTE]

je tiens juste a préciser que ce méssage a été éffacé, et pas par moi


----------



## KARL40 (7 Mars 2003)

Alors que le montage était excellent !!


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mars 2003)

merci


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2003)

et attendez vous avez pas vu la suite


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * et attendez vous avez pas vu la suite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

parcequ'il y a une suite


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2003)

oui


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

JE VEUX VOIR


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

JE VEUX VOIR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















* 

[/QUOTE]

t'attendra


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

t'attendra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'attendrais le jour et la nui...

euh jusqu'a quand?
c'est quand les resultat


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2003)

bon c'est quand la céremonie de remise des trophés ?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * bon c'est quand la céremonie de remise des trophés ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'etait pas ce soir???


----------



## Bialès (7 Mars 2003)

Alors, les vainqueurs des MacG d'Or:

- le meilleur floodeur : Alèm
- la plus belle plume  : DocEvil
- le plus aimé  : The Big Lebowski
- le plus détesté : SirMacGregor
- le plus respectueux des valeurs ancestrales des forums : Zarathoustra
- le plus prétentieux : pas de vainqueur, macG d'or supprimé
- le plus raleur : Dider Guillon
- le plus technique : Huexley
- le meilleur site mac franccophone étranger : MacBidouille

Des macGs d'honneur ont été attribués à Aricosec, The Big Lebowski et Gwenhiver.

un macG d'or "hommage" pour Touba.fall

(je suis rentré exprès d'une soirée pour poster ce message et là, j'y retourne ;-))


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mars 2003)

Super c'est fini


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2003)

quoi ? rien pour moi ? bon qui met la suite !!


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * quoi ? rien pour moi ? bon qui met la suite !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

euh toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * et attendez vous avez pas vu la suite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas comme ca?


----------



## RV (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * quoi ? rien pour moi ? bon qui met la suite !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

meilleur acteur dans "Rien sur Robert" : macinside


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2003)

j'ai pas envie de me prendre la tête avec le jury


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mars 2003)

je ferais mieux d'aller me coucher


----------



## barbarella (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * Alors, les vainqueurs des MacG d'Or:

- le meilleur floodeur : Alèm
- la plus belle plume  : DocEvil
- le plus aimé  : The Big Lebowski
- le plus détesté : SirMacGregor
- le plus respectueux des valeurs ancestrales des forums : Zarathoustra
- le plus prétentieux : pas de vainqueur, macG d'or supprimé
- le plus raleur : Dider Guillon
- le plus technique : Huexley
- le meilleur site mac franccophone étranger : MacBidouille

Des macGs d'honneur ont été attribués à Aricosec, The Big Lebowski et Gwenhiver.

un macG d'or "hommage" pour Touba.fall

(je suis rentré exprès d'une soirée pour poster ce message et là, j'y retourne ;-))  * 

[/QUOTE]

Dommage que du connu, ça manque de FUN


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2003)

tout a fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 éteint bien ton mac avant


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * Alors, les vainqueurs des MacG d'Or:

- le meilleur floodeur : Alèm
* 

[/QUOTE]

je demande un recomptage des voix !


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tout a fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 éteint bien ton mac avant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non je laisse tourner pour Seti


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Dommage que du connu, ça manque de FUN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On va quand même pas nominer les intermittants du forum...


----------



## Luc G (7 Mars 2003)

Bravo à tous les gagnants, je les trouve tous très bien dans leur rôle, ce qui ne veut pas dire que d'autres n'auraient pas été aussi bien (ça, c'est, entre autres, pour consoler Macinside, flooder dépité et néammoins brillant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Pour consoler barbarella, déçue de ne pas voir de nouvelles têtes, je lui propose d'élever une stèle au forumeur inconnu. On lui amènera une gerbe.

Par contre, un point de détail (enfin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) : aucune nouvelle des bouteilles de AricoSec, c'est bien beau les prix mais faudrait voir à assurer derrière.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Mars 2003)

Bravo au gagnant!
SMG on t'aime bien quand même. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pour du rire.


----------



## Grug (7 Mars 2003)

meilleure faute d'ortographe dans sa signature : macinside


----------



## Grug (7 Mars 2003)

oups... desolé


----------



## benjamin (7 Mars 2003)

Le plus respectueux des valeurs traditionnelles des forums ? Cela se voit que je n'ai pas voté pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne connais rien aux valeurs ancestrales des forums, et ne suis qu'un 'blitz newbie' (selon la merveilleuse expression d'alèm) qui, il y a un an et demi, se faisait rappeler à l'ordre par Gribouille, Amok, Bengilli &amp; Cie parce qu'il ne respectait pas ces mêmes valeurs.
Quoique, il est vrai que nous avons trop tendance parfois à faire du Barocentrisme


----------



## abba zaba (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * Barocentrisme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

MOUAHAHAHAH ! Ça doit bien faire vingt ans que je ne l'avais pas lu celui-là


----------



## Sir (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * Alors, les vainqueurs des MacG d'Or:


- le plus détesté : SirMacGregor

* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci bien a tous , je vous aimes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je viendrais a une AES quand celle ci sera ok !


----------



## Amok (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * Gribouille, Amok, Bengilli &amp; Cie  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ceux là ne se sont jamais compromis dans des cérémonies iniques. Et s'ils l'avaient fait, n'auraient pas oublié une mention spéciale pour les demoiselles qui hantent ces forums malgré l'ambiance de caserne qui y règne parfois. Voilà bien la nouvelle génération: découvrant le vit à défaut de la vie ils en négligent leur(s) nombril(s) autour duquel peut éventuellement s'organiser un monde. Les plus jeunes d'entre vous n'étaient pas nés que les lascars sus-nommés lancaient déjà urbi et orbi des sujets qui sont entrés dans l'histoire. le procès Gribouille est aujourd'hui enseigné dans les écoles républicaines et fait jurisprudence dans les forums mondiaux.

Juste en passant, ayant lu ce sujet en diagonale: je refuse d'être 'nominé' dans la catégorie 'raleur', préférant n'être qu'un modeste casse-couilles.

Une petite pensée pour les oubliés: Jacksim, PierreLyon, Numberone, Bengilli, et deux ou trois autres qui excuseront ma vacillante mémoire.
Une mention spéciale à zazou, éleveuse de hamsters virtuels et réels, qui a fait une entrée fracassante.
N'oublions pas Api, Jibi, Ficelle et cricri, qui furent les précurseurs des AES suite à un post intitulé "pot à panam" au lou pascalou.

Voilà.


----------



## Sir (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 

Juste en passant, ayant lu ce sujet en diagonale: je refuse d'être 'nominé' dans la catégorie 'raleur', préférant n'être qu'un modeste casse-couilles.
* 

[/QUOTE]


Le casse couille  *C MOI*


----------



## Luc G (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * 


Le casse couille  C MOI












* 

[/QUOTE]

Si ça continue, il va falloir remettre en service le prix du "plus prétentieux"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sois beau joueur, SMG, tu as déjà eu un prix, faut en laisser aux autres


----------



## Sir (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Si ça continue, il va falloir remettre en service le prix du "plus prétentieux"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sois beau joueur, SMG, tu as déjà eu un prix, faut en laisser aux autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mouais t'as raison


----------



## krystof (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * 

Mouais t'as raison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

N'essaie pas de te racheter une conduite MacGregor. Le peuple t'a jugé et t'a élu comme étant le plus détesté, c'est maintenant trop tard. Il va falloir vivre avec


----------



## barbarella (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Bravo à tous les gagnants, je les trouve tous très bien dans leur rôle, ce qui ne veut pas dire que d'autres n'auraient pas été aussi bien (ça, c'est, entre autres, pour consoler Macinside, flooder dépité et néammoins brillant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

Pour consoler barbarella, déçue de ne pas voir de nouvelles têtes, je lui propose d'élever une stèle au forumeur inconnu. On lui amènera une gerbe.

Par contre, un point de détail (enfin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) : aucune nouvelle des bouteilles de AricoSec, c'est bien beau les prix mais faudrait voir à assurer derrière.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce qui m'a le plus déçue c'est le manque de panache de cette cérémonie, qui a fait dans le bref et le sobre. 
Derrière mon écran j'attendais des flonflons, des cris de joie, un discours à faire se déchaîner la foule, un moment historique. 
Bialès en Monsieur 100 000 volts, les gagnants recevant leur récompense, la larme à l'oeil et la voix tremblante. J'attendais la liesse, le délire, une béatitude collective. Rien de tout cela n'est arrivé, j'ai remballé mes confettis, ma sarbacane et ai rejoins, désappointée, Morphée pour un repos calme et mérité.


----------



## Luc G (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ce qui m'a le plus déçue c'est le manque de panache de cette cérémonie, qui a fait dans le bref et le sobre. 
Derrière mon écran j'attendais des flonflons, des cris de joie, un discours à faire se déchaîner la foule, un moment historique. 
Bialès en Monsieur 100 000 volts, les gagnants recevant leur récompense, la larme à l'oeil et la voix tremblante. J'attendais la liesse, le délire, une béatitude collective. Rien de tout cela n'est arrivé, j'ai remballé mes confettis, ma sarbacane et ai rejoins, désappointée, Morphée pour un repos calme et mérité.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

En gros, tu veux dire que la cérémonie a été aussi ratée que l'est celle des Césars ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est donc un succés complet : l'imitation est parfaitement au niveau de l'original


----------



## Sir (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

N'essaie pas de te racheter une conduite MacGregor. Le peuple t'a jugé et t'a élu comme étant le plus détesté, c'est maintenant trop tard. Il va falloir vivre avec  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Au moins , j'ai gagné


----------



## krystof (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * 


Au moins , j'ai gagné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien de le prendre comme ça. Soit bon Prince : refuse le prix sous prétexte que tu n'as pas de costume pour monter le chercher sur la scène


----------



## barbarella (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * 


Au moins , j'ai gagné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Fais attention quand même, des jaloux te guettent, il te faudra être à la hauteur de ta victoire pour la pérenniser.


----------



## aricosec (7 Mars 2003)

je viens donc ici remercier l'immense majorité ayant voté pour moi,je n'oublierai pas de rappeler l'honneur qui me chu...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 euh..m'echois..   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 m'anchois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




qui m'est accordé, aux paltoquets qui me traitait de pépé,le prouvant ainsi que la valeur se compte plus en nombres de verres eclusés,qu'en capotes usées,poil a la puberté. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quand aux soiffards qui attendent les divines bouteilles,je leurs rappelle qu'elles sont envoyés,et que tout depend maintenant de la poste,l'honorable aricosec,n'acceptera plus de reclamation.


----------



## minime (7 Mars 2003)

Félicitations à SirMacGregor, grand gagnant de cette cérémonie.


----------



## Luc G (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> *
quand aux soiffards qui attendent les divines bouteilles,je leurs rappelle qu'elles sont envoyés,et que tout depend maintenant de la poste,l'honorable aricosec,n'acceptera plus de reclamation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















* 

[/QUOTE]

Et voilà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, tous les mêmes : à peine consacrés (sans jeux de mots  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), ils se défaussent, s'en lavent les mains, se déballonnent sur les bonbonnes, se débinent sur la bibine : la poste à bon dos !

Me voilà planté avec mes anchois de Collioure dans une sécheresse saharienne (ça change de la météo des semaines précédentes, c'est bien la seule consolation), et avec les anchois, pour sûr, je la trouve salée, Môssieur Arico aussi sec que mon gosier.


----------



## Sir (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Fais attention quand même, des jaloux te guettent, il te faudra être à la hauteur de ta victoire pour la pérenniser. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

t'inquetes pas pour cela


----------



## ELZOBI (7 Mars 2003)

Je crois que personne n'est inquiet...


----------



## nato kino (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Et voilà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, tous les mêmes : à peine consacrés (sans jeux de mots  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), ils se défaussent, s'en lavent les mains, se déballonnent sur les bonbonnes, se débinent sur la bibine : la poste à bon dos !
* 

[/QUOTE]

Tout à fait !! C'est une honte !!
C'est indigne !! Qu'on lui retire immédiatement son macG d'honneur !!


----------



## krystof (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Tout à fait !! C'est une honte !!
C'est indigne !! Qu'on lui retire immédiatement son macG d'honneur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Généralement, après une récompense d'honneur, le lauréat tarde pas à disparaître. Patience, on récupérera le trophée sans efforts


----------



## Sir (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ELZOBI:</font><hr /> * Je crois que personne n'est inquiet...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu crois ?


----------



## ELZOBI (7 Mars 2003)

Sur !

Le monde est comme ça...

Quand tu parles à quelqu'un tu peux être sur à 97 % que ton sort lui est égal, je pense que là on frole le 100 %.....


----------



## barbarella (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ELZOBI:</font><hr /> * Sur !

Le monde est comme ça...

Quand tu parles à quelqu'un tu peux être sur à 97 % que ton sort lui est égal, je pense que là on frole le 100 %.....   * 

[/QUOTE]

Jaloux


----------



## ELZOBI (7 Mars 2003)

De quoi ?

Bien tenté cependant...ne dit pas trop de mal, il va encore te falloir une analyse pour t'en remettre...


----------



## krystof (7 Mars 2003)




----------



## ELZOBI (7 Mars 2003)

Hi, hi, hi...

Une école de pensée je vous dis...


----------



## Sir (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ELZOBI:</font><hr /> * De quoi ?

Bien tenté cependant...ne dit pas trop de mal, il va encore te falloir une analyse pour t'en remettre...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Méchant va !


----------



## ELZOBI (7 Mars 2003)

Mauvais fond qu'on vous dit !!


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * Alors, les vainqueurs des MacG d'Or:

- le meilleur floodeur : Alèm

Des macGs d'honneur ont été attribués à Aricosec, The Big Lebowski et Gwenhiver.

un macG d'or "hommage" pour Touba.fall

(je suis rentré exprès d'une soirée pour poster ce message et là, j'y retourne ;-))  * 

[/QUOTE]

en tout premier lieu, je rmercie le jury qui a sur félicité un an et demi de chomage et de flood intense sur ces forums. Ils ont su discerner la capacité chez moi à faire chier mon monde un peu partout !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 c'est à ce titre que je suis fier de ce titre.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




néanmoins, je ne suis plus à la hauteur de ce titre depuis quelques temps (comme il paraitrait aussi que jeanba a perdu sa barbe au détour d'un lavabo...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), j'espère que mes concurrents sauront me remplacer avec grâce et technicité. j'ai cru déceler en chacun des défauts ('tanplan excepté, il est à l'aise sur tous les forums). Continuez, vous êtes sur la bonne voie mes amis !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sur ce, je file, j'ai un taf un peu chiant à faire (glander en étant payé, c'est inhabituel pour moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et surtout une vie pleine et joyeuse en dehors  : mon affection renouvellée à Ficelle et Adèle (mais pas à Sonate, marre de marcher dans les crottes de chien...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et encore merci mon Ficelle pour ce si beau cadeau.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je trouve dommage par ailleurs que tu n'es pas eu le macgé du plus aimé, ils ne savent pas à quel point tu es à aimer mon bon!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




amitiés aussi à mes frérots Touba (es-tu encore à Lyon ? ) et au flamand d'outre-pleine euh... quiévrain...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




salut à Gwenhiver s'il passe dans les parages.


----------



## Sir (7 Mars 2003)

Dis donc quel discours


----------



## Bialès (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 



(comme il paraitrait aussi que jeanba a perdu sa barbe au détour d'un lavabo...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) * 

[/QUOTE]

NON, PAS CA!!!!!
Je refuse d'y croire!


----------



## nato kino (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * 

- le plus prétentieux : pas de vainqueur, macG d'or supprimé

* 

[/QUOTE] 

C'est pas grâve, on connaissait le gagnant de toute façon.


----------



## Sir (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * 

NON, PAS CA!!!!!
Je refuse d'y croire!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Il le faut !


----------



## nato kino (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * 

NON, PAS CA!!!!!
Je refuse d'y croire!  * 

[/QUOTE]
Les photos de l'ex-barbu sont maintenant "collector" !!


----------



## Sir (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Les photos de l'ex-barbu sont maintenant "collector" !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Vendues a prix d'or


----------



## melaure (7 Mars 2003)

Il faudrait ajouter un logo MacGé d'Or aux personnes récompensées ...


----------



## nato kino (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * 

Vendues a prix d'or   * 

[/QUOTE]
T'en veux ?


----------



## nato kino (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * Alors, les vainqueurs des MacG d'Or:

- le meilleur floodeur : Alèm


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouf !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On l'a échappé belle, hein barbarella ?!


----------



## nato kino (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * Alors, les vainqueurs des MacG d'Or:

- la plus belle plume  : DocEvil

* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est de l'autruche véritable ?


----------



## nato kino (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * Alors, les vainqueurs des MacG d'Or:

- le plus raleur : Dider Guillon

* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bon globalcut, tu peux revenir...


----------



## KARL40 (7 Mars 2003)

Devant le mépris affiché par le jury vis-à-vis des "posteurs anonymes", ces "sans grades" du forum (au mieux "membre") qui tant bien que mal essayent de résister aux grosses cylindrées qui postent à tout và (ils se reconnaitront !), il faut agir.

Pour cela, une action symbolique durant quelques heures


----------



## barbarella (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Ouf !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On l'a échappé belle, hein barbarella ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je pense bien d'autant que le jury s'exposait à de vives protestations, un exemple :

melaure date d'inscription 24/10/2001 messages 4214 (à ce jour)
moi-même date d'inscription 19/10/2001 messages 3625 (à ce jour)

différence 589 messages en 6 jours,

Le forum des râleurs allait exploser 

C'est eux qui ont eu chaud


----------



## barbarella (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Devant le mépris affiché par le jury vis-à-vis des "posteurs anonymes", ces "sans grades" du forum (au mieux "membre") qui tant bien que mal essayent de résister aux grosses cylindrées qui postent à tout và (ils se reconnaitront !), il faut agir.

Pour cela, une action symbolique durant quelques heures 








* 

[/QUOTE]

Faites un sitting  au siège


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Faites un sitting  au siège   * 

[/QUOTE]






 Occupé


----------



## abba zaba (8 Mars 2003)




----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je pense bien d'autant que le jury s'exposait à de vives protestations, un exemple :

melaure date d'inscription 24/10/2001 messages 4214 (à ce jour)
moi-même date d'inscription 19/10/2001 messages 3625 (à ce jour)

différence 589 messages en 6 jours,

Le forum des râleurs allait exploser 

C'est eux qui ont eu chaud  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Où est le problème ? C'est vrai je passe du temps sur les forums mais la différence est minime ...


----------



## barbarella (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Où est le problème ? C'est vrai je passe du temps sur les forums mais la différence est minime ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ne sois pas modeste, tu es meilleur, c'est tout


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Où est le problème ? C'est vrai je passe du temps sur les forums mais la différence est minime ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Qu'est-ce que minime vient faire là-dedans ?


----------



## aricosec (8 Mars 2003)

tout les recalés peuvent encore s'inscrire pour le macaroni d'or,lors de ce concours en effet sera élu la nouille d'or. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








operation repechage


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Qu'est-ce que minime vient faire là-dedans ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien ce que je dis la différence est toute petite ! Un huitième d'homme à peu près !


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * tout les recalés peuvent encore s'inscrire pour le macaroni d'or,lors de ce concours en effet sera élu la nouille d'or. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







operation repechage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est ça le pépé... Fais le malin...
Tu l'as pas encore ton macG d'or, ils parait qu'ils l'ont envoyé par la poste.


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

C'est bien ce que je dis la différence est toute petite ! Un huitième d'homme à peu près !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

MdR


----------



## abba zaba (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Merci de Rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## barbarella (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

C'est bien ce que je dis la différence est toute petite ! Un huitième d'homme à peu près !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et ça veut dire quoi ?


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et ça veut dire quoi ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

Un huitième d'homme ? Eh ben c'est la taille de MiniMe !

Autant dire pas grand chose ...

bref tout ça pour dire quoi au fait ? Ah oui que 600 posts c'est pas grand chose et que les jurés n'ont pas été choisi selon leur nombre posts mais selon leur rapidité à répondre à la demande de Bialès ... Mais je me dis bien que c'était probablement une erreur et qu'on aurait du demander à chaque personne que le souhaitait de voter, même si ça doit faire 500 votes à comptabiliser ...


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 










* 

[/QUOTE]
Si c'est pas mignon tout plein une grenouille qui veut se travestire en boeuf...


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Si c'est pas mignon tout plein une grenouille qui veut se travestire en boeuf... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

La grenouille est plus forte que le boeuf bien sur !!!


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

La grenouille est plus forte que le boeuf bien sur !!!




* 

[/QUOTE]

Biensur !! lol


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> *
bref tout ça pour dire quoi au fait ? Ah oui que 600 posts c'est pas grand chose et que les jurés n'ont pas été choisi selon leur nombre posts mais selon leur rapidité à répondre à la demande de Bialès ... Mais je me dis bien que c'était probablement une erreur et qu'on aurait du demander à chaque personne que le souhaitait de voter, même si ça doit faire 500 votes à comptabiliser ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce thread est une erreur en lui même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dès le début ca commencait mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maintenant y'a plus qu'à le laisser couler et à en tirer les enseignements


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 


maintenant y'a plus qu'à le laisser couler   * 

[/QUOTE]

glouglouglou ...


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

glouglouglou ...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Il est des nohootreuh, il a bu son verre commeuh lezohoootreuh...






coll comme gilet de sauvetage


----------



## abba zaba (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Si c'est pas mignon tout plein une grenouille qui veut se travestire en boeuf... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Me gonflez pas trop ou j'explose de suite


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

Me gonflez pas trop ou j'explose de suite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Attention ! Tout le monde à terre ! Abba va exploser ...


----------



## abba zaba (8 Mars 2003)

Yahou ! je pète le feu moi aujourd'hui


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

Me gonflez pas trop ou j'explose de suite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## minime (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />Un huitième d'homme ? Eh ben c'est la taille de MiniMe ! Autant dire pas grand chose ...

[/QUOTE]

_Size doesn't matter_


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * Yahou ! je pète le feu moi aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]  je pète le feu


----------



## krystof (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * je pète le feu  
	
 * 

[/QUOTE]

Vous reprendrez bien une petite coupe


----------



## Blob (8 Mars 2003)

"c'était très intéressant"


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * "c'était très intéressant"  * 

[/QUOTE]

porte nawak tout ça !


----------



## Blob (8 Mars 2003)

vil méchant mackie! tu n'es qu'un jaloux de pas avoir eut de macgé d'or décernés par les ultramens des forums!


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2003)

je vais faire comme djamel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vais aller le chercher moi même


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je vais faire comme djamel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vais aller le chercher moi même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bialès va être obligé de se planquer comme Ben L... !


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2003)

non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je ne mors pas voyons


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2003)

Et tu ne fais pas peur non plus !!


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2003)

tu ma jamais vu bouré toi


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2003)

Le ridicule ne tue plus il parait, mais il n'a jamais fait peur, à part peut-être aux petites filles...!!


----------



## aricosec (8 Mars 2003)

vous direz ce que vous voulez,mais quand même depuis ma distinction je suis un autre homme.


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2003)

a bon ? ça se voit absolument pas


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * vous direz ce que vous voulez,mais quand même depuis ma distinction je suis un autre homme.



















* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour sûr !!


----------



## aricosec (9 Mars 2003)

quoi est ce ,manants ou paltoquets du peuple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 MACKIE et TANPLAN,vous pourriez au moins respecter ma médaille.


----------



## nato kino (9 Mars 2003)

hein ? 

Koidonkesssss ?

Excusez-moi, je guettais le facteur et les bouteilles de pépé...

Toujours rien !!


----------



## Blob (9 Mars 2003)

elles sont belles les médailles macgé?
On veut des photos!


----------



## Luc G (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * vous direz ce que vous voulez,mais quand même depuis ma distinction je suis un autre homme.



















* 

[/QUOTE]

Si on a 2 Arico maintenant, on n'est pas sauvés !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Enfin, j'ai peur qu'en fait d'autre, ce soit du pareil au même.


----------



## nato kino (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Si on a 2 Arico maintenant, on n'est pas sauvés !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Enfin, j'ai peur qu'en fait d'autre, ce soit du pareil au même. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Surtout que maintenant qu'il est deux, il ne restera plus grand chose dans les bouteilles...!!


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Surtout que maintenant qu'il est deux, il ne restera plus grand chose dans les bouteilles...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca va sacrément doper les ventes d'alcool ...


----------



## Luc G (9 Mars 2003)

Oui, les légumes secs, c'est extrêmement liquidophile, c'est bien connu. La particularité du AricoSec (qui lui vaudra, j'en suis sûr, l'intérêt de l'Académie des Sciences, mais seulement au moment de l'autopsie, évidemment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) c'est qu'il est le seul légume sec aussi hydrophobe que liquidophile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.

Avec tout ça, pas de colis de la poste aujourd'hui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça doit être à cause des bouchons


----------



## aricosec (9 Mars 2003)

ça vient de tomber sur les teléscripteurs HAVAS ,une voiture postale s'est fait attaquer par un commando,aprés avoir fauché l'oseille en transit vers la suisse,il se sont attardés sur un colis.

nous apprenons qu'ils cuvent en ce moment au commissariat.

" alors vous voyer bien que c'est pas ma   faute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ,bon j'espere que vous aurez plus de chance l'année prochaine ,désolé "


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Ca va sacrément doper les ventes d'alcool ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

pour ça faudrait que j'aille faire un tour a carouf


----------



## nato kino (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

" alors vous voyer bien que c'est pas ma   faute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ,bon j'espere que vous aurez plus de chance l'année prochaine ,désolé "
* 

[/QUOTE]

fait marcher l'applecare !!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * (comme il paraitrait aussi que jeanba a perdu sa barbe au détour d'un lavabo...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) * 

[/QUOTE]

Arghhh!!!! Comment je vais te reconnaitre mon Jibi?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bialès:</font><hr /> * les intermitents des forums MacG.* 

[/QUOTE]

... Un peu à la bourre: Peux postuler?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Ou alors dans les lacheurs pour les aes... (oui oui, samedi prochain, je suis là, sûr!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

Moi j'ai trouvé l'idée bonne, même si certaines catégories étaient de trop est qu'il y aurait pu y avoir d'autres catégories plus drôles...

bon, à la prochaine!


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:</font><hr /> * 

... Un peu à la bourre: Peux postuler?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Ou alors dans les lacheurs pour les aes... (oui oui, samedi prochain, je suis là, sûr!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )* 

[/QUOTE]

ya un truc samedi prochain ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 euh... joker, je joue aux peintres chez ficelle !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ficelle !! réveille-toi, fais pêter les pommes, gamin !!


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

ya un truc samedi prochain ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 euh... joker, je joue aux peintres chez ficelle !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ficelle !! réveille-toi, fais pêter les pommes, gamin !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bon je veux bien faire l'électricité pour aider 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a mince c'est deja fait


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mars 2003)

Zému, je suis zému ! ... et le mot est faible !!!
J'étais en train de traire mes opossums lorsque j'ai appris la nouvelle ... juste le temps d'en saisir un pour me torcher les yeux et je me précipite pour vous remercier ...
un MacGé d'Or du "plus aimé" !!! le plus beau des MacGé d'Or ... celui qui vous chavire le coeur  et vous secoue les tripes !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A tous ceux qui ont voté pour moi : "merci du fond du coeur !"
A tous ceux qui n'ont pas voté pour moi : "merci également du fond du coeur, car vous avez voté pour des posteurs que j'aime et que j'apprécie..."
En ces temps d'incertitude guerrière, je ressors mes petites fleurs, piteuses et dérisoires armures, et j'ose vous dire une fois de plus : "Je vous aime...!!!"
A bientôt ..... j'espère .....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Mars 2003)

Coucou thebig !

Petite précision, il n'y a pas eu de vote à proprement parler mais des propositions de nominations (je faisais parti du jury qui devait sélectionner les nominés. Je tairais mes votes dans ce domaine, je ne veux ni remerciement ni houspillements ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Quand au vote, c'est Bialès qui s'en est chargé......

Bravo en tout cas TheBig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'aime aussi, grand fou !


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2003)

Bravo ! enfin un nominé content !!!


----------



## KARL40 (15 Mars 2003)

C'est normal qu'il soit content, on pense à lui au moins !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

Sois pas aigri Karl40 !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez je te decerne le macG d'or de .......euh de quoi au juste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah si ! Celui qui a posté les plus belles citations dans le thread "expressions en tout genre"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

Il a changé !


----------



## KARL40 (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Sois pas aigri Karl40 !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ah si ! Celui qui a posté les plus belles citations dans le thread "expressions en tout genre"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Le début de la gloire ?


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Il a changé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

Il s'attendrit un peu trop ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

Ca y est j'ai retrouvé le trophée !


----------



## krystof (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ca y est j'ai retrouvé le trophée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Bof, il a une toute petite b...


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Oui mais t'as vu les cornes ?!


----------



## bonpat (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ca y est j'ai retrouvé le trophée ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Fais gâffe, il était à l'envers


----------



## krystof (16 Mars 2003)

M'ont l'air un peu trop rugueuses


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Booooonpat, voyons...!!


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2003)

ça se prend dans quel sens au faite ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * ça se prend dans quel sens au  faite   ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

de la souche vers le sommet


----------



## WebOliver (8 Février 2004)

Bon, Finn, on remet ça cette année?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Finn, on remet ça cette année?



tu veux un prix ?


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2004)

et les nominés sont ....


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Février 2004)

Tiens, ce sujet n'a pas été fermé ?


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2004)

non, c'est ouvert


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est ouvert



pfff que font les modos


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> pfff que font les modos



ils dorment


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et les nominés sont ....



La chatte andalouse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. ah merde ca c'est les résultats de l'an dernier


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ils dorment



non non ils vont déjeuner


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ce sujet n'a pas été fermé ?



tu prépares des nouvelles affiches cette année ?


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> tu prépares des nouvelles affiches cette année ?



C'est une idée


----------



## WebOliver (8 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> tu veux un prix ?



Un lot de consolation ça ira...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2004)

Bonjour Webo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 toujours vivant


----------



## WebOliver (8 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Webo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh oui pourquoi? J'ai passé un très bon dimanche.


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui pourquoi? J'ai passé un très bon dimanche.




Tiens moi aussi


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2004)

Et sinon ces MacG d'or?


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon ces MacG d'or?



Mais oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on t'aime Webo


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, non pas ça.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon ces MacG d'or?



Ca y est on le tient notre punching ball !


----------



## nato kino (20 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est on le tient notre puchnig ball !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## bebert (20 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## benjamin (15 Mai 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## sylko (15 Mai 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## benjamin (15 Mai 2004)

Non mais ça va, hein, on a compris


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mai 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Non mais ça va, hein, on a compris


----------



## nato kino (15 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## macinside (15 Mai 2004)




----------



## nato kino (15 Mai 2004)




----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mai 2004)




----------



## macinside (15 Mai 2004)




----------

